# Mother Charged With Murdering 3-Year-Old Son



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Say Woman Slashed Child's Throat_

*MIAMI -- *A woman has been charged with murdering her 3-year-old son, police said Monday, but officials don't know what prompted her to allegedly slash the boy's throat.

Danqiong Yang, 33, was charged with first-degree murder, said Miami-Dade County police spokeswoman Nelda Fonticiella. Yang was being held without bond at the Miami-Dade Women's Detention Center. It was not known whether she had an attorney.

Police found her son, Alexander Ma, stabbed in their apartment Sunday afternoon. The boy was pronounced dead at Baptist Children's Hospital.

"She slashed his throat," Fonticiella said.

Yang refused to speak to investigators, "but we do have the 911 tapes where she told the operator she had stabbed the baby, and there was blood on her," Fonticiella said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
_


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

fucking cunt


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I know that this only applies to Ma. but over a decade ago they decided to close all the mental hospitals in order to save money.

They called it "Deinstitutionalizing". The result being that we have people walking the streets that can not function and handle themselves appropriately.


----------

